# Baby has a name!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*We have randomly named him Bradley  it kind of came from an auto insurance commercial, to say the least, but it's what has stuck! and we have officially had him for a month already! crazy how time flies 

*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hello Bradley  Love the name!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a lovely name  Hello, Bradley! We love you :loveeyes:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I like it....he look's like a Birdley.....I mean Bradley.....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a great name and seems to fit him quite well! 
It's funny how you got it from a commercial, I'll tell you something of how my budgie boy Leonel got his name. 
I had him out of the cage and we were listening to VH1 when Lionel Richie's "Dancing on the ceiling" song came up, suffice to say the little fellow loved the song and was all happy on my finger head bobbing and chirping. In a way he chose and approved his name. I only switched the "i" to an "e" to make it a Portuguese name, Leonel is pronounced like Leo, the "nel" part is the same as in English.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bradley is a great name for your handsome fellow! :thumbsup:*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello, Bradley! You are a very handsome fellow. You will have so much fun with your family. Keep those photos and stories coming!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Love the name Bradley! He is one cute bird!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Bradley is very cute! The name fits him very well!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

I think Bradley fits him perfectly. Congratulations on your new name, Bradley!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello Bradley! :ciao:


----------



## guatemama (Jul 29, 2009)

Love the name - so funny! Hi, Bradley!


----------

